# Future Job seeker



## wastedtime (Jan 11, 2006)

Here in 3 - 5 years I plan on going out looking for a job as a network admin/pc repair type job I've already got A+, Network+, Server+, CCNA, and plan on having my Security+, Associates degree in Computer Science area, and upgrade that CCNA to a CCNP. What other stuff are employers looking for from there applicants. I am going to be getting job experience during this time but when that is up I'd like to know I'll be out there making some dough. I figured a Microsoft certification in there would be a good idea too but I would appreciate info from some people who have been out in the job market for awhile.


----------



## wastedtime (Jan 11, 2006)

This doesn't seem to be getting much of a response so.....to clarify a bit I am mostly wanting to know how I can distinguish myself more then most candidates.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Experience, experience, experience.

Any job you can take, part time or full, that will give you more experience is a plus.


----------



## root (Feb 3, 2006)

Don't overlook volunteer opprotunities!!!

A lot of not-for-profits/community organizations are in constant need of techs and would be extremely grateful to have your service for a couple hours a week. Taking up these opprotunities looks great on two levels, not only do you gain the experience of working in a "hot" environment but it also exhibits personal qualities that are very appealing to most any employer. Be sure to check you newspaper and post-boards at your locals shops, restaurants, churches, squares, etc. There's certainly no lack of need in the arena.

If you are ever in need of employment or are looking for some pro bono work (U.S. ONLY), feel free to send your resume/curriculum vitae to [email protected] and I'd be glad to give you consideration.

Best wishes,
~Root


----------



## Napolong (Feb 3, 2006)

As for me, I'm a fourth year student at Electronics& Telecommunication in Viet Nam. I have just taken a CCNA courses( and passed the exam). But I don't know what happens next.. am I joining a CCNP or MCSA course( without working time) or applying a job as an apprentice??


----------



## ukrdigerati (Sep 25, 2004)

*experience and...*

personality... doesnt matter if u make 30k or 100k, believe it or not personality is a major factor. id rather train a guy who not a complete moron than take some putz who knows a little more than the first guy.

experience... yes, major factor, worth its weight in gold in our industry. take what you can get, anything related to the field u wanna be in. tech support? get into a break/fix team for example. u seem to be in the networking side with those certs, so if getting in somewhere is tough, maybe get on a rack n stack server team, work with servers in one way or another, meet some people and move on... which brings me to my next point.

networking... and im not talkin about settin up a switch. its allllllllll about who you know. i swear, u see some people who are underqualified get jobs they shouldnt be getting, however, because they know someone, they get a shot at it, some prove themselves worthy and catch on, some fall off and get exposed as 'that guy who knew that guy.'

EDIT:
wait up, u have all these certs and ur gonna look for a job in 3-5 years?????? hahahahaha, dood are u serious? all that **** might be obsolete by then, why arent u workin now, someone with ur stats and a little bit of personality could easily be pullin down 50k in some facet or another.


----------

